# All my fish have Ich.



## Austins (Jan 8, 2011)

Woke up today, found that my jack Dempsey has Ich. I had to go to work, when I got back, I noticed all my fish now have it, including, two convicts, one electric yellow lab and a severum. Petsmart was closed by the time I got off work, So I went to walmart to get some ich cure. I put it in, I am hoping to see that my fish are better by tomorrow. Poor Jack D doesnt move his fins, and just sits at the bottom, I really dont think he will make it through the night. 


I think what started all this was I bought a pleco from petsmart, The first one died within two hours. the next day I returned it got another, he lasted maybe 8 hours. I am thinking one of the pleco's had ich, and it spread throughout my tank.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

More than likely you contracted ick from petsmart. always quarantine the fish for a few days to make sure they dont spread it. You may have to medicate for a while to get it all off but if its gone tomorrow, medicate for an extra day to be sure. Good luck!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The instructions should give you guidance on when to stop the treatment. Most are usually 3 days beyond the last sign, since the ich cycle is typically 4 days long. Just don't stop prematurely or it will come back and could be more resistant.


----------



## Austins (Jan 8, 2011)

phys said:


> More than likely you contracted ick from petsmart. always quarantine the fish for a few days to make sure they dont spread it. You may have to medicate for a while to get it all off but if its gone tomorrow, medicate for an extra day to be sure. Good luck!


I knew better than just putting the fish in my tank, I should of let the pleco sit in another for a day or two. 


When I woke up this morning I noticed my jack looked worse, so I went to petsmart and get "Super Ick Clear" by API. Before I went to work they were all alive, when I came home, I found that my severum died. The rest are looking better. My jack is swimming around and moving his fins. He also doesnt have many white spots on him. My convicts didnt have it too bad, but they look alot better. The instructions say to treat every 48 hours, I think I am going to treat one more time on tuesday just to be sure its gone. Then it says to do a water change. 


I am really surprised any of my fish are alive. Its sad that I lost one, but Its better than losing them all. 


Thanks for all your input guys!


----------



## FishTeen (Feb 6, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your Severum. I've never lost a severum to Ich but I guess it varies.


----------



## Austins (Jan 8, 2011)

He was covered in white spots. I don't know what else could have killed him. He had white spots and his fins weren't moving they were against his side.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

I don't have a quarantine tank, but I do treat the tank with an antiparasitic formula when I put new fish in the tank, no matter where I got it from.


----------

